# Dove beauty bar dupe recipe



## Happysoap (Jan 7, 2014)

I just watched the video on Soaping 101 on how to recreate the Dove 1/4 moisturizing cream beauty bar but with natural ingredients. Sounds interesting. Has anyone tried this recipe or something similar? Can anyone clarify the big secret? The cleansing value is high but so is the SF. Is that it?


----------



## judymoody (Jan 7, 2014)

Not sure how this can be realized in CP soap because the Dove Bar is detergent-based and therefore can be pH balanced.  CP soap can't be anything other than alkaline without losing its form.  I guess I should check out the video.


----------



## Obsidian (Jan 7, 2014)

I was going to try that recipe but to me, its way to cleansing even with the higher SF.


----------



## Lin (Jan 8, 2014)

I don't see the big deal, I find the video more about exposing what the dove bar is than a truly interesting recipe to use. I've never liked the effects of the dove bar on my skin despite being recommended to me in the past by Drs. I'll stick to my regular CP soap thanks.


----------



## judymoody (Jan 8, 2014)

I checked the video and while I agree, she exposes the fallacy of the 1/4 moisturizing cream advertising, the soap recipe she created is very different than the original Dove bar because of what she left out.  It looks like a hard white bar, probably fairly high in cleansing values, with creamy lather.  Not a bad soap, depending on what you're seeking, but not a clone of Dove either.


----------



## ilovesoap2 (Jan 8, 2014)

The dove bar is on the acidic side and that's why many dr's 
recommended it especially for folks with skin issues.
I'll have to check out the recipe but unless soaping 101 has 
achieved that then it certainly will not be a clone.


----------

